# Growing plants in pool filter sand and were to buy it cheap



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Growing plants in pool filter sand do plants do well in this stuff all info would be great. and were to buy it cheap 
help


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL johnny..I thought hey I wonder and ....presto!

Growing plants in pool filter sand - Google Search

And they said even Google didn't want to be my friend


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> LOL johnny..I thought hey I wonder and ....presto!
> 
> Growing plants in pool filter sand - Google Search
> 
> And they said even Google didn't want to be my friend


lol ya ya .................
i find Google a little crappy at times


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

The picture in my signature is all plants grown in 3M sand. They do well, better with higher light and dosing.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I grow plants in my sand in my fahaka tank with no problems.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump..........................


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Any pool supply place should carry it.


----------

